# What are you getting for christmas?



## KEFE (Nov 19, 2006)

What are you getting? I need to figure out what im gonna get.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 19, 2006)

I hate christmas. I wish we would do away with the gift giving and just enjoy our time with our families.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 19, 2006)

KEFE said:


> What are you getting? I need to figure out what im gonna get.


I am getting you a girl.


----------



## Spud (Nov 19, 2006)

A big dinner!


----------



## nsimmons (Nov 19, 2006)

KEFE said:


> What are you getting? I need to figure out what im gonna get *for my parents*.



Good boy kefe, youre not a greedy little fuck like i thought


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 19, 2006)

lol, im glad you are still here with us KEFE


----------



## schatzi (Nov 19, 2006)

I am not expecting to receive something for Christmas but I have already something to give to some of my love ones.

I prepare for a Thanksgiving dinner for my family and close friends.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope I get 1000 dollars cash money


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 19, 2006)

But I'll probably get socks, but its cool cause I need socks


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 19, 2006)

KEFE said:


> What are you getting? I need to figure out what im gonna get.




your mom is climbing down my chimney in a skimpy santa outfit...Im going to get lucky for Christmas.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 19, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> your mom is climbing down my chimney in a skimpy santa outfit...Im going to get lucky for Christmas.



My mom died when I was 4 you queer so I sugest you shut your mouth before I rape you.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 19, 2006)

KEFE said:


> My mom died when I was 4 you queer so I sugest you shut your mouth before I rape you.



hahahah Kefe said he was going to rape me     Bring it pip squeek!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 19, 2006)

KEFE said:


> My mom died when I was 4 you queer so I sugest you shut your mouth before I rape you.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_NqYpAQByw


----------



## KEFE (Nov 19, 2006)

You think I am joking dont you?


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 19, 2006)

KEFE, take it easy Son, I know you better then this. Do not let this man's ugly comments get to you.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 19, 2006)

KEFE said:


> You think I am joking dont you?




Shit man, I didnt know...its the internet...If your mom died I apologize about my comments and about your mothers death....

and yes, I thought you were joking....everyone pulls the "My mom/dad died joke" when someone tells a joke about their parents.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 19, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Shit man, I didnt know...its the internet...If your mom died I apologize about my comments and about your mothers death....
> 
> and yes, I thought you were joking....everyone pulls the "My mom/dad died joke" when someone tells a joke about their parents.


Well I wasnt joking, My mom really died when I was 4.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 19, 2006)

Im sorry about that KEFE. have a happy thanksgiving if it means anything bro.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 19, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Im sorry about that KEFE. have a happy thanksgiving if it means anything bro.



ditto


----------



## KEFE (Nov 19, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Im sorry about that KEFE. have a happy thanksgiving if it means anything bro.



You have a happy one too...


----------



## Nate K (Nov 19, 2006)

Viscera is great.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I am getting you a girl.


He'll probably just exchange it for a pedophile.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh, wait.  I was thinking of kenwood.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 19, 2006)

i have no idea what im getting but i want a car and lots and lots of money for a turbo upgrade. It will not happen but thats what i want. i prolly will get some clothes instead.


----------



## aima123 (Nov 20, 2006)

Every Christmas I don't expect anything, but luckily I always received something from my friends and loveones.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll probly get some DVD's and a couple shirts or so. Christmas is for family.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> i have no idea what im getting but i want a car and lots and lots of money for a turbo upgrade. It will not happen but thats what i want. i prolly will get some clothes instead.


Why don't you just get a car with turbo?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Why don't you just get a car with turbo?



It makes more sense economically to buy a shitty car for 20k, spend 3k on the turbo and 1k to install it, than to pay 22k for a car with turbo.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 20, 2006)

i wish a nice turbo upgrade was cheap as 3K. go buy a supra and let me know what kind of shit you can do to it with 4k.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 20, 2006)

I kinda want a bmx bike and some workout clothes. Since I live at the beach I don't snowboard anymore and need to pick up something new. It might make me look like a loser though.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought my Dodge SRT-4 for 14k and nearly 300hp, and only 11k on it.


----------



## ozzieblackcat (Nov 20, 2006)

KEFE said:


> What are you getting? I need to figure out what im gonna get.



I haven't figured out what I will ask for either.  I've been too busy trying to figure out what I'm getting for all my family members.  We are on a tight budget this year but I still want to have lots of packages under our tree when they all come for Christmas.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 20, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> I bought my Dodge SRT-4 for 14k and nearly 300hp, and only 11k on it.



300HP? How much boast are you pushing to achieve that? I believe stock HP on the SRT-4 is around 210 at the crank. To get up to 300HP you'll need to spend crazy $$$.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

largepkg said:


> 300HP? How much *boast *are you pushing to achieve that? I believe stock HP on the SRT-4 is around 210 at the crank. To get up to 300HP you'll need to spend crazy $$$.



I don't know if this was a typo, but it's funny as hell.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't know if this was a typo, but it's funny as hell.



lmfao, i thought the same thing.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 20, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:


> I bought my Dodge SRT-4 for 14k and nearly 300hp, and only 11k on it.



Burnt trannies and front wheel hop gets old real fast son.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Nov 20, 2006)

largepkg said:


> 300HP? How much boast are you pushing to achieve that? I believe stock HP on the SRT-4 is around 210 at the crank. To get up to 300HP you'll need to spend crazy $$$.



They come 230hp/250tq stock and usually dyno those same numbers. I'm running 19.5psi, 580cc injectors, 3in turboback exhaust, piggyback fuel system, adjustable wastegate, psi-fi motormounts, aftermarket coils, plugs, wires, 3in cold air intake. I bought the car with these mods done already. On 100 octane dyno results were 289hp/307tq, not too bad for a $14,000 car. I threw on some drag radials and ran a 12.7@109 when it was pretty hot out. If you do the numbers you can't get much better than the SRT for the money.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

I dont get things for christmas, I give. To old to get gifts anymore.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont get things for christmas, I give. To old to get gifts anymore.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 20, 2006)

Double D said:


> I dont get things for christmas, I give. To old to get gifts anymore.


The Cards winning the WS should be good enough.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm on the naughty list, but that way everday is like christmas....it's good to be a pagan...


----------



## aima123 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lolz I already received my early Christmas Bonus.  I already have a budget for shopping.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> The Cards winning the WS should be good enough.



Well its got to be. No choice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 20, 2006)

What am I going to get?  The freaking bills.


----------



## schatzi (Nov 23, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What am I going to get?  The freaking bills.




Haha..

You are not alone of receiving bills.  Christmas is fast the end of the year but we consider this also as the beginning of receiving bills.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2006)

i get to be santa ... 



ok i need to find a santa smiley.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Nov 23, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i get to be santa ...
> 
> 
> 
> ok i need to find a santa smiley.



So do I. I have been playing santa for about 5 years now though, but hey it's still fun


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2006)

The Parents got me the nip tuck series because amazon was too confusing for them. I'm happy because I didnt expect anything from anyone this year


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i need to find a santa smiley.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 23, 2006)

If you don't know what you want for Christmas then you obviously don't need it. Ask for a coupon book


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 24, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> But I'll probably get socks, but its cool cause I need socks



those sockies look hella comfortable, id dig like 20 pairs of those but

im probably getting cash for christmas

which is ironic.

so for my birthday (like 5 days after christmas), im buying myself an mp3 player.


Not sure what I should get my women (gf and ma)

what are t3h cr00sh gifts for women this year? gf and ma are really down to earth


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Burnt trannies



I didn't know min0 smoked pot.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I didn't know min0 smoked pot.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm getting my girlfriend a ring and me. I'm getting a plane ticket... fuck.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> I'm getting my girlfriend a ring and me. I'm getting a plane ticket... fuck.



You better be getting a plane ticket the fuck out of there, son, if you know what's good for you.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> You better be getting a plane ticket the fuck out of there, son, if you know what's good for you.



Its a ring from JCpenny to set aside a lot of worries ... I'm claiming my territory. Guys will think she's engaged and i'll know it's not gonna fuckin happen.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> Its a ring from JCpenny to set aside a lot of worries ... I'm claiming my territory. Guys will think she's engaged and i'll know it's not gonna fuckin happen.


_You know it is going to happen. _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _You know it is going to happen. _



__


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _You know it is going to happen. _



Fo Realz.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2006)

nuh uh


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 24, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> nuh uh



you goin overseas?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> you goin overseas?



I'm goin to canada! canadian beer ahoy!


----------



## alexvega (Nov 25, 2006)

every culture, and every country enjoy the christmas in difeerent ways

for instance here in CostaRica, we like to eat tamales,wath  nationalstv programs.

we enjoy alot see the bulls and all the people running away.

it dependes each culture.

also share presents, the dinner. ect


----------



## the nut (Nov 25, 2006)

A Rusty Trombone!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> It makes more sense economically to buy a shitty car for 20k, spend 3k on the turbo and 1k to install it, than to pay 22k for a car with turbo.



I disagree.  Cars that aren't made to house a turbo generally have far more problems than cars that come with a turbo after modification.  They also tend to have more power potential.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2006)

I probably won't get anything for my Christmas or birthday for that matter.  Maybe some token gift.  I could care less.  I just want the leisure time with my family and break from school/work.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I disagree.  Cars that aren't made to house a turbo generally have far more problems than cars that come with a turbo after modification.  They also tend to have more power potential.



I believe Dale was being sarcastic


----------

